# Wasserverlust ? oder Verdunstung?



## Esperantia (19. Apr. 2015)

Guten Morgen liebe Teichfreunde,
nun ist es wieder soweit, es tut sich was am Teich, nach dem ersten Winter bin ich ganz glücklich 3 lebende __ Frösche, ca. 20 __ Molche und  etwas Froschleich zu finden und auch die gesetzten Pflanzen treiben scheints wieder aus.
Was mir Gedanken macht: bei einer Fläche von 3 x 5 m ca. und einer Uferzone von 50 cm, die über das Flies von Naturagart aus dem Teich mit Wasser versortgt wird, plus Bachlauf und Wasserfall, siehe Fotos ...
Der Wasserstand sinkt bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen inerrhalb von 4-5 tagen um ca4-5 cm (kann ich am Rand gut sehen.
Ich habe immer nachgefüllt, aber das kannst ja dauerhaft nicht sein, oder ist das schlichtweg Verdunstung und normal???
Ich habe alle Ränder kontrolliert, nach durnklen (feuchten ) Stellen im trockenen Erreich gefahndet - nix.
Der Teich ist ja erst letztes Jahr gebaut, die Folie ist aus einem Stück und die dicke gute von Naturagart mit dem weißen Fliess drunter, da kann auch noch nix kaputt sein, habt ihr RAT bitte ???
die Froschkönigin Christiane
PS ich würde gern Fotos dazu tun, weiss aber nicht WIE ???
Falls jmd. aus Berlin hier ist und noch Wasserpflanzen Ableger hat- ich freue mich SEHR!!!


----------



## meinereiner (19. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Christiane,

Also durch Verdunstung alleine, würde ich verneinen. 
Wie war denn das im letzten Jahr? Hattest du da auch schon so viel Verlust? Wir war das über den Winter? Auch schon so viel Verlust, oder erst seit kurzem?
Läuft der Bachlauf? Gibt es vielleicht eine Übereinstimmung von 'Bachlauf ist an, und Wasserverlust'?
Ich deinem ersten Beitrag von dir aus dem letzten Jahr sind ja drei Bilder von deinem Teich dabei. Man kann darauf aber natürlich nicht erkennen wie deine Uferzone (insbesonders die Kapillarsperre) ausgeführt sind. Aber ich würde mal vermuten, dass es da durchaus Problembereiche geben könnte, an denen sich eine Kapillarbrücke bilden könnte.
Bei dem von dir beschriebenen Verlust braucht es im Prinzip keine 'riesige' Kapillarbrücke. Da langen ein paar wenige Zentimeter. Deine Kapillarsperre (die nach oben gezogene Folie) sollte lückenlos inspizierbar sein, um eine Kapillarbrücke ausschließen zu können.
Könnte aber, siehe oben, auch mit dem Bachlauf zusammen hängen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Christiane, 

bei dem Wind der letzten Tage bzw Woche,  hab ich wie jedes Jahr das gleiche Problem. Wasserverluste in gleicher Menge. 
Was die Pflanzen angeht sind meine Überschüsse schon auf dem Kompost,  tut mir leid. Ich glaub @Andre 69 ist noch beim auslichten,  schreib ihn doch einfach mal an.

LG René


----------



## Esperantia (19. Apr. 2015)

danke Robert, den Rand habe ich bzgl. Kapilarsperre inspiziert, alles Erdreich ringsherum auch, 
es war auch im letzten Jahr schon so, der Bach lief auch im Winter ....
ich suche nochmal gründlich alles ab, aber es müsst ja doch was feuchtes ausserhalb der Uferzone/Folie zu sehen sein, oder?
Habe leider keinen Kontakt mehr zu dem "Freund ", der den Bachlauf gebaut hat ...., da ist die einzige Stelle, wo Folie angesetzt wurde und ich weiß ncht ob geklebt oder nur übereinander gelegt ...
herzlichen Dank Christiane


----------



## meinereiner (19. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Christiane,

wenn du den Bachlauf mal ein paar Tage abstellst, kannst du vielleicht einen Unterschied im Wasserverlust feststellen.
Wenn der Wasserverlust weg wäre, dann liegt es sicher am Bachlauf.
Wenn der Wasserverlust noch genauso ist, könnte es natürlich immer noch an der Verbindung Bachlauf - Teich liegen. Je nachdem wie der ausgeführt ist. 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2015)

Es könnte aber auch daran liegen das wir nicht mehr diesen starken Wind haben, wenn dein Wasserverlust nicht mehr so doll / bis garnicht ist.

LG René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2015)

HI,

in den letzten 4 Tagen, bei der geringen Luftfeuchte, dem leichten Wind und Temperaturen von 20 Grad hab auch ich im Teich einen Wasserverlust von 5cm. Was bei meinen 130qm2 Wasseroberfläche 6500l ausmacht. Den Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung sollte man nicht unterschätzen. 1-2cm pro Tag sind vollkommen normal

MfG Frank


----------



## Esperantia (19. Apr. 2015)

ich danke euch allen erst einmal ganz herzlich 
@Robert: das werde ich mal ausprobieren, den Bachlauf abzustellen, allerdings ist daa auch der Filter aus ;-(( sollte ich wohl tun, solang es kühl ist ...
PS: ich bin scheinbar zu blöd um mit dieser website umzugehen, ich finde nicht die Möglichkleit Andre9 eine PN zu schreiben wegen der evtl. abzugebenen Wasserpflanzen, noch kann ich Bilder zu meinem Beitrag hinzufügen, deshalb hatte ich eins als Profilbild gewählt ....
Brauche noch bissel achhilfe bitte und freue mich über weiteren Austausch. Danke euch!!! LG Christiane.


----------



## Esperantia (19. Apr. 2015)




----------



## Esperantia (19. Apr. 2015)

Das zumindest hat schon mal geklappt ;-))
Nun seht ihr auch, wovon ich spreche


----------



## baddie (19. Apr. 2015)

Hi, 

nu mal keine Panik und lass die Pumpe/Filter laufen. 
Bei Witterungsbedingungen wie die letzten Tage geht ne Menge an Wasser flöten.
Liegt meist echt nur am Wind und trockener Luft.
Mein Teich (10x5m) hat die letzten Tage auch diverse cm an Wasserstand verloren. 
Noch mehr fällt es an meiner Zinkwanne und dem eingegrabenen "Fertigteich" , welche nur als Sumpf dienen, auf. 
Vorgestern noch 2cm Wasser (mind.) und gestern nur noch nasser Boden.

Wart erstmal ab ,und füll zur Not etwas Wasser nach, bevor Du den Filter "tötest". 

Gruß
Dirk 

der sich früher diesbezgl. auch schon mehrfach Sorgen gemacht hat


----------



## Esperantia (19. Apr. 2015)




----------



## Esperantia (19. Apr. 2015)

so sieht es von oben aus, die Ufergestaltung ist noch nicht abgeschlossen, ich hatte erst Ploygonalplatten, die sahen aber total doof aus und jetzt gestalte ich mit Baumstämmen, Steinen und Wurzeln, es fehlt noch an Pflanzen und an allem ......, was tut ihr auf den Teichgrund, worin wachsen eure Pflanzen?
ich habe jetzt Sand in Strumopfhosen gefüllt und daraus WQürste um die Wurzeln gelegt, das sieht aus wie Steine, die Pflanzen können es durchwurzeln und es spült nicht weg.
Ich wollte gern Bitterlinge, Teichmuscheln und einige Goldorfen reinsetzten ......, wielange dauert es, bis die kleinen Kaulquappen gross genug sind (1 cm jetzt  das die Fisch sie nicht als Lebendfutter betrachten??  und: verträgt sich das mit Fröschen und Molchen etc.???


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2015)

Bitte Bitte keine Orfen in den kleinen Teich, glaub mir ich weis wovon ich spreche, denn meiner ist für sie auch zu klein.

LG René


----------



## Esperantia (19. Apr. 2015)

@rene: Warum genau sind 3 x 5 m zu klein für 6 - 8 Orfen ? warum ??? LG Ch.


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2015)

Weil so eine __ Orfe im Wachstum gern 50 cm und mehr erreicht. Wenn Sie dann ein oder zwei Flossenschläge macht hat sie 3m hinter sich gebracht und stößt sich den Kopf, wenn sie nicht gerade noch die kurve kriegt. Willst du dein leben in einem 2m x 2m  Raum verbringen müssen? Dazu kommt das sie es lieber etwas kühler und mit Strömung mögen. Ich glaub nicht das wir das mit den klein- Teichen bieten können, besonders mit den geringen tiefen.

LG René


----------



## Findling (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Christiane,

wenn du deinen Bachlauf abschaltest wirst du weniger Wassserverlust haben. Das liegt dann aber nicht unbedingt an einer Undichtigkeit in diesem Bereich sondern einfach an der Tatsache, dass bewegtes Wasser (Bachlauf) stärker verdunstet als stehendes Wasser (Teich). Bei der Witterung der letzten Tage hatte ich ähnliche Verdunstungswerte. Ein trockener Wind nimmt mehr Wasser mit als bei Windstille und Sonnenschein durch Wärme verdunstet. Mach dir da also erstmal keine Gedanken - das passt.

Dass Orfen und __ Molche auf Dauer funktioniert glaube ich nicht. Die Aussagen von René bezüglich dem Platzbedarf sprechen schon dagegen, dazu kommt, dass deine Molche und __ Frösche dann wohl kaum noch Nachwuchs hochbekommen, da die Quappenvon den Orfen schneller gefressen wird als er wachsen kann.

Ich würde empfehlen klein bleibende Fische wie __ Moderlieschen oder Elritzen einzusetzen. Letztere gibt es auch in "bunten" Variationen - Gold = orange/rot oder Rainbow=wie der Name schon sagt. Es gibt was zu gucken und trotzdem werden die anderen Teichbewohner nicht zu stark beeinträchtigt.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Esperantia (20. Apr. 2015)

Lieber Rene, auwei, ich dachte die bleiben so klein bis 10 cm , nein, dann setze ich natürlich keine Orfen in den Teich!!
Was ist mit Bitterlingen? oder hasz du einen andre Idee? 
ahh ich seh grad die Antwort @ Manfred: ja danke, die werde ich mir mal angucken, ich wollte halt keine Fische, die im/am Grund wühlen, sondern welche die etwas sichtbar sind ...., egoistisch von mir ...
LG und vielen Dank Christiae


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2015)

Findling schrieb:


> Hallo Christiane,
> 
> Ich würde empfehlen klein bleibende Fische wie __ Moderlieschen oder Elritzen einzusetzen. Letztere gibt es auch in "bunten" Variationen - Gold = orange/rot oder Rainbow=wie der Name schon sagt. Es gibt was zu gucken und trotzdem werden die anderen Teichbewohner nicht zu stark beeinträchtigt.
> 
> ...



Hi Manfred

Goldelritzen und Regenbogenbelritzen sind keine "bunten" Varianten der __ Elritze, das sind alle 3 eingene Arten. Die beiden Amerikaner sind genaugenommen trotz Namens nicht mal Elritzen

__ Goldelritze/__ Fettkopfkärpfling (Pimephales promelas)

__ Regenbogenelritze/Rainbowshiner (Notropis chrosomus)

Elritze/Pfrille (Phoxinus phoxinus)

@Esperantia: schau mal hier im Lexikon unter den Fischen bei __ Aland nach. Den Brocken den Thomas da in den Händen hält ist noch nicht die Maximalgröße einer __ Orfe. Da sieht man aber schon das so was nicht wirklich in Teiche unter min. 50-60qm2 paßt

MfG Frank


----------



## Findling (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Frank,

danke für die Info - da hab ich dann wieder was dazugelernt.

Dann brauche ich ja wohl auch keine Angst zu haben, dass die Goldelritzen und die Rainbowshiner in meinem Teich sich kreuzen könnten...

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2015)

Findling schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> danke für die Info - da hab ich dann wieder was dazugelernt.
> 
> ...



Hi Manfred,

nee, dazu haben beide auch zu abweichende Laichstrategien. Regenbogenelritzen sind Kieslaicher und lassen die Eier am Boden zwischen gröberen Kieseln ab wo sie dann in die Ritzen plumsen und dort recht geschützt liegen. Die Goldelritzen laichen wie das __ Moderlieschen allerdings nicht an Pflanzenstengeln sondern an der Unterseite von Seerosenblättern, im Wasser liegenden Ästen, überhängenden Steinen ect.


----------

